# Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2011



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2011)

So my first post I have to say don't feel like rehashing the last one so instead I will link to the animals facebook page. Ali and Rob's Zoo Crew

Tomorrow I will post links to my old blogs and also a closing post about last year.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2011)

Last Year

Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2010Well this year we hoped for a better one and no it sucked to high heaven. We lost our family dog Britt in May that same month a little happiness when Isa joined us(leopard gecko). In June Calypso a flemish I feel in love with while caring for passed away. In July we lost Montana in less than a year of her being with us but we also added two viper geckos Madison and Quinn. WhenI Thought things couldn'tget worse we lost Dallas, that almost broke me. Soa few days later trying to cheer me up we added anAFT, Harlequin Jinx. Than October comes and we lose another family dog to what we believe was a deliberate poisoning. Through this entire time we had been struggling with Harli and in the end we lost her in Dec. Yea so that year sucked to high heaven. Thank Godit is over.

Previous Blogs:
Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2006We joined in late august and lots had already happened. Ringo had his first bout of head-tilt. Teresa was spayed and got a new boyfriend. Dallas joined our family. 

Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2007 Part 1Lot's happened we started fostering. Connor was neutered and moved in with Teresa and Dallas. Elvis and Wyatt joined our family but one of the biggest losses happened. We lost our sweet diva Samantha Jane.

Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2007 Part 2Our first two guinea pigs Samuel Elijah and Logan Jake joined us a few months later Mason Alexander and Kingsley Merlin joined us.. They brought us joy when we were suffering and now we grieve for them as well. I started working again. Chibi came just after Christmas...

Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2008 It was obvious that Chibi had found his home with us. We ended up seperating Teresa from the boys and Chibi joined them instead. Apple joined our family traveling from Ohio to CT.Wewere nervous wrecks waiting as things developed. We also lost our guinea pig Mason Alexander.


Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2009 So many changes we started fostering againafter a short break. Elvis and Teresa moved in making a happy couple. Montana became part of our family. Gabriel became our first sanctuary bunny. We also lost the last of our piggies. Logan Jake, Samuel Elijah, and Kingsley Merlin.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2011)

Weight note:

Isa 53g up from 52g last month. 32g when she got here in May.

Jax is 80g from 76g last month.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 5, 2011)

hello,Ali. I'll be looking forward to see all your lovely crews  
Isa and Jax are bigger, huh ?  I wonder how much different they look now compare to when you first got them  hehe.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2011)

It's intresting how the colors change with sheds, how patterns slightly chaange. I love them.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 8, 2011)

cute little pair of shoes  hehe. I envy you that you can hang some decorations on your bunnies' cage. I tried many times, but ended up taking it out before my girl succeed trying to eat them  lol. By the way, How big Jax can be ? Will he get bigger ?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 8, 2011)

Jax could get a little bigger but not much.


----------



## Nela (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL Awwww! Yay :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 9, 2011)

Reposting from May

Treasure Your Animals

Right now I am grieving on so many scales. I feel like I am wrapped up in it. How do I get out?

Part of me feels bad because I feel like I should be grieving for Sam and while I miss her the grief isn't for her. It is for my boys, and knowing that I will lose Brit.

I got my boys in large part because of my friend Amy. She got Merlin and Mace, they belonged to her but oh my god I fell in love. I had always wanted a guinea pig but seeing Merlin my heart sang and I wanted guinea pigs so bad. When the chance came up for my first two boys Skunk Boy and Peanut Butter Cup (nicknames) I jumped it just had to work. 

Than I lost Sam just before they were to get here. Oh god did I hurt but I just kept making plans for my boys. They got me through even when I just wanted to curl up and die. I named them to honor Sam. Samuel Elijah and Logan Jake. 

Some how things came about and Amy had to rehome her two boys. I won't go into details but it was such a rough time and lots of things happened but I got my boys. I got my Merlin that had stolen my heart before I met him. He had a lot of issues and I knew he was my miracle piggy. He was my little man. So special so unique. Don't get me wrong I loved all four of my boys but Merlin was my baby. 

The first year since I lost Sam came but I made it through planning for the boys gotcha day. I had them to feel joy for and some how Apple made her way to us and helped us celebrate. 

I fought so hard to get Merlin to make it that I was in shock when Mace got sick and in less than 24hrs I lost him. How could that happen he was the hulk of guinea pig world. I lost my big boy, my husband lost his friend. He didn't make it a year but he made into our hearts and will never leave there. 

The second year came and I made a project in Sams memory that helped me heal. I did so much better than most thought. 

The first anniversary of Maces death was hard but I was bound and determined that I would celebrate the joys of having the rest of my crew here with us alive and healthy. I celebrated Apples birthday, I made plans to celebrate Connors bday and Dallas's gotcha that Monday afternoon. I woke up that morning and Elijah was gone. I doubled over in pain. How? Why? No time to grieve because we could see we were losing Logan. His heart was broken and he took his last breath in my arms as I cried no over and over. Within hours I could tell that Merlin was having another round of his problems. I fought so hard to keep him alive. To keep him with us but no he to left us just a few days after his second gotcha. In one week I lost the all my guinea pigs. It hurt to lose them because there was so much wrapped up in them. I thank God that when I had the chance to meet Amy I brought Merlin to see her because some how I knew that if I didn't she wouldn't get the chance to see him again. 

Now it should be three years of them being with us but that didn't happen so instead of grieving for Sam I grieve because even though my boys should be with me they are not. 

Now as the days draw closer to a day that should bring so much joy I am grieving for a loss yet to come. Yes Brit is here and I have told myself for months that every day is a gift. She is past the life expectancy for her breed by several years. Yes I have the knowledge that our time is numbered but some how that feels harder. I know that it may be the last time she curls up in my lap and rubs her face into me. It may be the last time I call her BritBrit and she nuzzles my face. She has been such an amazing dog. For 15 years she blessed our family. She lived through a lot of painful losses. Lady, Sandy, Cocomo, Princess, and she also joined us because of a loss, my sweet innocent Molly Marie. Brit has lived with us through losses of so many dogs and now we are losing her. How can we let her go? Yes we will do right by her even when it breaks all of our hearts. 

So I cry, and I grieve. I have said so many times to so many people yes this is painful, yes yet again my heart breaks but in the end the joy that each one of my animals brings me is 10x worth the pain that the losses bring. 

So love and value the animals in our life because while we may have long to live they only bless our lives for a short time.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2011)

So I have such a huge project in mind for this year. A year in the life of our family. Every moment. Random shots, trips, gotchas, b-days etc. I will stick to it. So every month I will make a point of getting pictures of EVERYONE. I have already started and still have a lot of work for this month. :biggrin2:



Also yesterday was Ringos 6th bday. We took pictures and had some one on one time with him. Well more like one on one on one. Rob, Ringo and me.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2011)

A note I posted on facebook.



Start to a New Year

So I got the lights off the tree and have it down.Now to finish packing up thechristmas stuff.So need to get this place back in shape. I am in themind set that this year will be better. We may have losses but last year proved while painful we CAN and WILL survive. We are strong and can do anything together. With the help and support of family, friends and God how can we not?

Two different co-workers want to bring the kids over. One has been here before and the girl child loves the fluffy animals. The boy child loves the reptiles. The other coworker (who is becoming a great friend to me and Rob) has two little girls. This would be the first time they meet our zoo.

Now I know many people don't like kids and I take this as a chance to teach a child about animals. I teach them to respect what that animal needs. I have a safe zone for the kids to interact with the animals. I also know certain animals are better suited to certain situtions. It is also a good way for me to see how my foster would be with children.

We bought a piggy bank where we have started to put money for our trip in the fall. We are both giddy and can't wait.

We are a family who survived a horrible year and will thrive in a new one.

Love to all my family and friends. May this year be better than last.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 10, 2011)

Ms. Piggy Sue! lol. She's cute.

That's great you take the time to teach the kids how to treat animals right. It seems like a lesson that some parents don't really concentrate on even though it can be such an important one.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 14, 2011)

Isn't she awesome? 

Well today is Connor's 5th Gotcha day.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 14, 2011)

My niece and nephew came over at Thanksgiving time for the first time. I was surprised at how good they were with all the animals. I was worried that Bella, who is just 4 might accidentally hurt someone. I sat on the floor with them and the rules were that they couldn't pick anyone up or chase them. It went great! I gave the kids little treats to bribe the animals within petting distance. Everyone had a great time. I think kids can have wonderful interactions with our little ones as long as they know the "rules". It gives them a positive experience that they will always have, perhaps helping them to be responsible pet owners when they are older.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 14, 2011)

Yea that is why I do it. My god-daughter has stayed over and turned out awesome with the bunnies. Went to take a shower when I came back she watered everyone because we were heading out for the day.

They ask the right questions. The ones the parents don't think to ask.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 14, 2011)

Great start to your blog Ali. Sorry about all your losses last year.

FYI I do read your blog I just didn't comment. I will make a better effort this year to comment.

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you. I am trying to comment more as well.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 15, 2011)

RIP QUINN MALLORY


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh no! What happened? I'm so sorry! RIP Quinn Mallory 

:hug2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2011)

No idea. I am beyond heartbroken. I'm having a hard time right now. I honestly want to give up. If I could stand it I would rehome almost everyone.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 16, 2011)

Ali, I'm so sorry that you are having such a hard time of it as of late. It's rough loosing a child, particularly if it is sudden. Know that I will be praying for you and your furry family.
:hug2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you. It means a lot.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok so it hurts. I am in pain but I won't give up. I can't.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2011)

My status on facebook... knows sorrow, grief, misfortune and loss are things no one likes. But without them, we would never know, happiness, joy, love, comfort, belief, hopes and dreams

My friends response... its what makes you appreaciate the good times and be grateful for them


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 17, 2011)

Ali, I'm so sorry for your loss and what you've been through. Don't give up  You've got super support from us...
Kimi's family  
Hugs for you !


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you. I am going to take today and love on EVERYONE in my home. So in a few mins I plan on starting.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2011)

I have bitten my tounge 3x today.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2011)

Make it 5x oh and yea started a kitchen fire.... Yea awesome day had to call the fire dept.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh boy scary! I hope everyone is okay and that the fire didn't do too much damage.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 19, 2011)

Goodness, you are having a hard time of it lately. *hugs from me and the critters*


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 19, 2011)

Just my teapot and hand. My nerves are shot!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 20, 2011)

This incident has led to crazy things. I won't go into details but we will be making a lot of BIG changes. I am going to talk to a friend but I think I may be sending the three boys (trio) to her place for a month hopefully not longer than two. She only lives 15mins away and I am over there all the time. 

We will be stopping fostering for a bit. Even than we will be staying open for must need cases which once we get them past whatever problems they have they move on to another foster home. Which the rescue wanted to do anyways. 

It's funny these are things we had already been planning but now have to do asap. Funny how life works. I am looking at this as a blessing not a burden.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 20, 2011)

I am also considering sending Elvis and Teresa.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 20, 2011)

I hope things are improving already!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 20, 2011)

Getting there. It is more that I am trying to get some order but need to do certain things to achieve it. I am taking control if that makes sense? Thank you for caring.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 21, 2011)

How's your hand ?  Life... yes... I totally understand, but hey, I'm really admired you how you look at all things you've been through and the fire incident in a positive way  Yes, life can be brutal sometimes, I believe so, but it's just another test for us to pass  Good luck for everything, Ali. Wishing you the best. It's so good that you have a friend who lives very near to you. On Feb, there will be a period when we need to go to Warsaw for days and now I'm frustrated 'cause I don't want to leave my girl alone and all my friends are not bunny sitter  I'm searching for bunny sitter now. 
Take care.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 21, 2011)

Good luck! Change is a good thing, even though it doesn't always seem that way.

I hope you're hand is okay. I'm sure the bunners will do fine at your friends house while you get done whatever needs to be done.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 21, 2011)

I am doing better with the hand. Seems to be healing with no problems.

Yup things are looking better already.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 23, 2011)

Glad to hear it!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 23, 2011)

Even better.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 24, 2011)

:yahoo: Good to hear that.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2011)

So the boys are going to a friends house this afternoon. Elvis and Teresa I am hoping will be out today as well. Killing me them not being here but it is helping us get things in order. I am so lucky to have the friends I have they have come together to help so fast. We are blessed. We have also been blessed with help on another matter that takes another weight off our shoulders.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 24, 2011)

Having good friends around to help is always a blessing.  Hope everything is continuing to go well for you.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 24, 2011)

Glad things are improving and you are healing. Know that I am praying for your situation. ray: Becky sends bunny kisses.:hug2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 24, 2011)

At times like this, you realize who your true friends are. I'm hoping for the best for you Ali!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks with all our losses it's hard to let them go even for a brief time.


----------



## Nela (Jan 24, 2011)

I am glad you are taking control and looking for ways to make things better for all involved. I can only imagine how difficult it is for you. Know that I am behind you 100% and I hope no one is giving you a hard time. Like Patti said, these are the times when you will know whom your true friends are. Wishing you all the best and sending you many loving hugs... (emoticons aren't working but picture a hugging one and the flower one lol)


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2011)

One good thing is the people they will be staying with are the ones who would take them if something was to happen to us.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 24, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> One good thing is the people they will be staying with are the ones who would take them if something was to happen to us.


***LIKE*** I'm glad you have a good support system!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2011)

I have the best between rl and online I am just blessed.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2011)

Well just left them. Yea I'm blah.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 25, 2011)

It is hard to let them go even if it is a short time. You are doing the best for them though. Think of it as a sleep over camp. :hugsquish:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 25, 2011)

Ugh the friends who has them lost one of there buns last night! An older girl but still. So now they will be cleaning her half of the room and moving the boys in there. So instead of a crate they have half a room. My other friend is picking up the pair tonight.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am glad things are getting better. I know how it feels to have those weights lifted off of your shoulders. I hope things continue to improve.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you. It's mostly small steps but they add up. My bunnies are in amazing hands. So I feel ok, sad but ok.

I guess on the drive back I fell asleep and started crying. Some how started coughing than choking. Poor Rob is driving and had to grab my coat and yank me up.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 25, 2011)

So sad about your friends rabbit! Sounds like your boys will be spoiled there though, with a hole half a room to run around in! Be careful, I gave my trio their own room and now my prissy bunnies throw the biggest temper tantrums every time I even so much as think about locking them in their cage! 

Weird about the dream! But you didn't remember it when you woke up? I've done that a few times in my sleep too...freaked Chris out lol.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 25, 2011)

I know! I told Rob that they wouldn't want to come home. The friend taking Elvis and Teresa adore them. She is giddy. I told her she can borrow them not keep them.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 25, 2011)

So I now have 3 bunnies here. The last time I had 3 bunnies was Feb 20 2006. Feb 21 2006 Teresa made 4 bunnies. GAH! I have a sudden headache.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 26, 2011)

So the bunnies are all doing well. Elvis is trying to teach my friend that the towel does NOT go under the water bottle.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad all the bunnies are doing well. Are you feeling a bit better?

With a name like Elvis you know he has bunnitude


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 27, 2011)

I am. I need to finish a few things up than take more pictures of the apartment.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 29, 2011)

So the bunnies are all well. We are ok.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2011)

All I have to say is D.B. and nothing else.


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 1, 2011)

Now that I know what you are talking about...Congrats!! :biggrin:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL thank you! Couldn't help but let you know.


----------



## Nela (Feb 1, 2011)

That went right over my head. Vroooooooooom. I was hoping for an explanation... Lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2011)

Hahahahahahahaha..... That is ok......


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 5, 2011)

I am in a weird mood. Weird place. Just weird.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 5, 2011)

It must be all that snow. You need to visit someplace warm.


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 6, 2011)

I think I know how you feel... For me, it all seems wrong... :expressionless I feel so blah lately. Cheer up for you, Ali. 
Hugs !


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2011)

I spent time with Teresa and Elvis. Teresa was happy for pets but she went nuts when Rob got there. Elvis was nuts for me. Big surprise they each have their faves.


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 8, 2011)

It's so funny how they all have their favorite people. Glad they are doing well


----------



## Nela (Feb 10, 2011)

How are you feeling today? Bunnies doing well?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 10, 2011)

Everyone is well. Just down yesterday Dallas would have turned 5.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2011)

So it is 3:40 am about to walk out the door to work. Get out at 12:30, change head down the road to petco for ed event for the rescue. Fun times...


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 13, 2011)

Dang long day!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2011)

We just left the Ed event now home.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 14, 2011)

RIP Levi Gene You were a brat but you were our brat. Love you always.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 14, 2011)

RIP Levi

:hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 14, 2011)

I have Levi on him on my lap. Going to take him to be cremated.


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 15, 2011)

RIP Levi. I'm so sorry.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 15, 2011)

OMG! SUNDAY! D.B.!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss ray:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2011)

Ty


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Wishing you a good day today Ali. :rose:Have you done any more scrapbooking lately?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 17, 2011)

Yup finished mine. My friend is picking me up today.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok so I need to get my things together. Not sure if I will work on Dallas or Montana's scrapbook. Ugh not a fun choice.

So Sunday D.B.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok easy choice. Montana. I pulled out the pictures and the minute I saw Dallas I started to throw up.


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 17, 2011)

Sending you some hugs for cheering you up. :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 17, 2011)

I love all my animals but Dallas... Yea my heart breaks.


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 17, 2011)

I know...  He passed away so sudden. I'm really sorry for your loss. He meant a lot to you and I'm sure he loves and misses you too. 
One day, we all will reunite.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes we will.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 17, 2011)

Elvis and Teresa are home! The others will be home Sunday.


----------



## Boz (Feb 18, 2011)

Aww I'm so sorry to hear about Levi. RIP


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you. My mom is very sad.


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 18, 2011)

Sunday!!! :biggrin:

Elvis and Teresa must be happy to be home!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes Sunday. Everything is in place for sunday.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your recent struggles. Your bunnies are so lucky to have someone who loves them so dearly, though. *big hugs*


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you. Isa is doing awesome. She is such a trip to watch. 

This was her not long ago....


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2011)

Boys are home.

Going here.

http://www.springfieldmuseums.org/t...iew/185-reptiles_the_beautiful_and_the_deadly

D.B. in 30mins more or less.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2011)

D.B. stands for Danica Bell


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 20, 2011)

Whooooot!


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome home to the beautiful Danica Bell!! How is she settling in?


----------



## Nela (Feb 21, 2011)

Love her name and love her. She looks just like the one I had :biggrin2:Congrats! When are you going to the expo? Looks like fun!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful new gecko  And, I can't believe how AWESOME Isa is looking. She doesn't even look like the same gecko!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Danica seems to be settling in just right. 

It's funny how Isa has blossomed. She only tolerates being held by me. She likes to squish herself into tight fits.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh expo I am looking at is in April but that is just for supplies.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 21, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day Teresa! Our little princess!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 21, 2011)

Danica Bell

Hatch Date: 7/28/10

Morph: superhypo stripe het Tremper albino 

Gotcha: 2/20/11


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry about your loss.

Dave


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2011)

So off to the doctor I go. Cough I can't get rid of that hurts like heck.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 22, 2011)

Your new Gecko is cool. It looks like someone took the head and tail from one and put it on the body of another 

I hope you get to feeling better :hugs:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2011)

Inhaler prescribed. Will be fine. Thank you she is a cute one.


----------



## Nela (Feb 23, 2011)

Not sure which inhaler you are on but you might want to eat more bananas and tomatoes while you have it. The inhalersgive me terrible leg cramps. I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Thankfully I'm on the mend I just know I needed it for work.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 24, 2011)

So I am off today and I plan on staying home and finishing up my living room. Mind you its detail stuff. So not major but I wish someone could come over and just chat. Hang out and what not as I do it. My "mom" at work gave me abunch of scrapbooking things so I need to sort it. 

Ok run down time....

Bunnies:

Ringo - Is making a mission to spill his water and than flick me every time I go by.

Connor - Is the same little but only wanting attention on his terms.

Teresa - Is her cute self. I can't believe that we just celebrated her 5th gotcha.

Elvis - Is his goofy attention hog self. 

Wyatt - Well just looked over at him and he is grooming himself. Very relaxed little man.

Chibi - Is his sweet little self. I just adore him, he will always be my superglue.

Apple - What can I say about this little princess? She is just perfect. I really wish people could meet my bunnies. Her, Ringo andGabrielare at the top of the list. They are something else. They prove how special head-tilt bunnies are.

Gabriel - I can say has come a long way. On April 6th it will be two years he came to our home. I counted his gotcha as later but the last few weeks I have come to see he was meant to be ours. He was about a year when he came to us, so thatmakes him about 3 and the youngestWe will never let him go. Being left untreated for so long it took him longer to heal, longer to adapt but now that he has.... He is an amazing bunny, sweet, loving, playful, and just plain special.

Dog:

Kashi - Is the same. The ever loving goofball. She is a special little thing, so gentle.

Viper Gecko:

Madison - Continues to thrive. She seems to be just fine. Healthy appetite. I can't understand what happened with Quinn. I will always wonder. Quinn was very special but I still have Madison.

Leopard Geckos:

Jax - Is her chunky monkey calm little self.

Isa - What can I say about her. She is always on the go. It has been amazing to watch her flourish.

Danica - Is still feeling out her new digs. She came out with us in the room so that is progress. She is very calm. 

BTS:

Bo - Is more or less in winter mode. Only comes out when she wants to eat.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 25, 2011)

Soooooooo tomorrow I will have time with Rob and our animals. Nothing but time for us as a family.


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 26, 2011)

Chris and I try to get in some 'family time' at least once a week too. Even though we all live together and see each other every day, life can get hectic and it can be hard to find the time to spend quality time with our loved ones. Have fun with Rob and the animals!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you will do.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 28, 2011)

So Danica is going through her first shed. I thought so on Saturday and yesterday she was super pale. So go check in on her later to see how it's going.


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 28, 2011)

jus' stoppin' in..
nice blog, fun to read


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Boz (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovin' your new avatar!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you.That picture just makes me giggle.


----------



## Nela (Mar 1, 2011)

How's it going with Danica's shed?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2011)

Over with no help from me. Not a bit left on her.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2011)

Going slowly nuts I so want to take pictures of the three girls together so people can see the difference but I should give it more time.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 2, 2011)

Gah its cold!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 3, 2011)

So I my stuff is set for a day of scrapbooking but I am not dressed. So need to get dressed!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 4, 2011)

The routine is Rob does the hay... Yesterday I did it... Trying to find the bunnies in the piles I gave them was interesting.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 4, 2011)

Darn headache.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 4, 2011)

:hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 5, 2011)

Blah blah....


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 7, 2011)

So staying over a friends.  Will post more later.


----------



## Nela (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll wait for your updates. Hehe


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 10, 2011)

So my friends husband had to go away for work for a couple of days and she hates staying home alone. So since I was off work I stayed over Monday night, Tuesday night Rob came over and stayed with me. Now back home and happy. While it was fun but I am glad that I am home. Missed my babies. 

Everyone is good here. Wyatt was acting a little off so gave him gas meds to be on the safe side. Seems back to his cranky self this morning. 

Ever feel like you know someone is making a mistake but you can't say anything? Or you don't like the choice someone is making but you can't say anything? I have several friends and family members that I would like to say something to but can't. I am not judging but I have seen them make the same choices and the outcome is always the same. So why do it again? I have to deal with the outcome and it just p*sses me off. 


Bah anyways on to other things. I am actually working on Dallas' scrapbook! It is coming out nice. Can't wait to finish it.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 10, 2011)

The definition of insanity: Doing the same thing over and over yet expecting a different outcome.

Glad you are having fun with the scrap book. I have been married 12 years and have not gotten around to finishing our wedding album


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2011)

Bahhumbug


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 12, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ever feel like you know someone is making a mistake but you can't say anything? Or you don't like the choice someone is making but you can't say anything? I have several friends and family members that I would like to say something to but can't. I am not judging but I have seen them make the same choices and the outcome is always the same. So why do it again? I have to deal with the outcome and it just p*sses me off.


Been there, I can sympathize with you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks it helps to know I am not alone.


----------



## Nela (Mar 14, 2011)

*Big hugs* I hate confrontation so I bite my tongue very often but I sooooooo wish I would just blurt it all out sometimes. I hear you. Sometimes, no matter how gently you say something, the other person always gets mad and it turns into a huge thing. Bleh. 

I hope you have a great week!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 14, 2011)

Well the start of my week is good. Laying in bed with my laptop. Soon will take it to the livingroom to hang with the animals. Let the boys out to play.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 14, 2011)

This blog needs pictures....asap.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 14, 2011)

....


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2011)

No


----------



## Boz (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2011)

Fine...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## RandomWiktor (Mar 15, 2011)

D'aww.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## TinysMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh wow - awesome photo of them. They didn't try to attack each other?


----------



## Nela (Mar 16, 2011)

Ali, with all the furbabies you have, you can definitely fill this blog with more pictures 

Love ya. Lol.

Wait... Which gecko is on the right? I love that one's markings!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 16, 2011)

@Peg No they ignore each other.

@Nela The one on the right would be Isa. She is the one I got from Ren.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 17, 2011)

Loooove the gecko pictures! Your girlies are so precious!

Need some Gabriel pictures, though :biggrin:.


----------



## Nela (Mar 17, 2011)

Ah yes Isa. Would make sense :biggrin2:She is just lovely! (Sorry, I really can't keep up lol)


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2011)

@Amy will try

@Nela with all the ones I have who can keep up?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2011)

Contest on facebook. Like the page than the picture. I miss my Dallas so much. 

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/photo.php?fbid=201968403160373&set=a.201689706521576.51726.183355805021633&theater


----------



## myheart (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey!! Who would have known you started a new blog for the new year?!!!

Just doing some catching up...

The pic of Dallas is so sweet! I enjoyed looking through all of the contestant photos. Way too many cute puppy photos!

Your gecko-girls are so pretty. It is amazing the different patterns they carry. Different pattern for different breed type?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2011)

Breed = Morph 

Jax is a high yellow
Isa is a mack snow 
Danica is a superhypo stripe het Tremper albino


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2011)

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/V3vFVtMPmgg&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 17, 2011)

I just love Elvis and his binkies :biggrin:! I wish my pair would binky like that, but they usually binky a few times and then its all done.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2011)

Elvis is the binky king here.


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 18, 2011)

:blueribbon: and the Binky Award goes to....
...
Elvis !!! 
:woohoo


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL ty


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 19, 2011)

A Siskel and Ebert two thumbs up for Elvis! :thumbup:thumbup (Couldn't find an emotie with two thumbs ) Love his binkies!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 19, 2011)

Ty!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 19, 2011)

I always wonder how they can binky like that and not hurt their back....know what I mean?

I'd be on the floor howling in pain.

LOVE the video!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 19, 2011)

I've thought the same thing.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 20, 2011)

SO BORED!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 21, 2011)

My Dallas who I miss everyday a little bit more.







Stickers I bought...


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 21, 2011)

I really love those stickers! I'd put them all over my veterinary terminology course.

Also Dallas was adorable, and looks identical to the sticker.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Nela (Mar 21, 2011)

Kisses to Dallas up in bunny heaven. 

Love the stickers by the way, have to check the video still though...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Nela (Mar 22, 2011)

Hehehe Elvis is great. Seems he enjoyed making you laugh


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2011)

He's an attention hog.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2011)

Cramping like crazy, don't want to do anything.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 28, 2011)

So life is intresting. 

Death is looming for everyone.

So much fun.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 29, 2011)

So my brothers gf will be induced on Friday.... The baby will be born on April Fools Day.... Somehow it seems fitting.

My aunt... Well I don't think we have long left with her.


----------



## Nela (Mar 30, 2011)

LOL ouch!

Sending you lots of love ray:

Ps: What is your favorite color?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2011)

My fave color is blue. Any shade of blue never seen a shade if blue I didn't like.


----------



## Nela (Mar 30, 2011)

Okie Dokies, thankies


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2011)

Wait why?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok I need to say so much. 

But here is a hint... 

Wyatt is not the only gift that we will now celebrate on April 1st.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2011)

My precious neice Jennisy


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2011)

What a precious little girl :big kiss:!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 4, 2011)

Aww.....look at the precious princess dress!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2011)

hehe That was her outfit to go home in and of course I picked it out.


----------



## Nela (Apr 5, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwww :biggrin:Congrats Auntie Ali!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats! She's beautiful


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you. I have told them I need daily updates. So I get pictures text once a day.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 7, 2011)

What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 8, 2011)

I suggest not cooking yourself. It doesn't smell good and I would recommend not trying to eat yourself. 2nd degree burns HURT!


----------



## myheart (Apr 8, 2011)

:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 8, 2011)

Boiling water. I have 2nd degree burns on my leg, stomach, and 1st and 2nd degree on my arm


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 8, 2011)

Your niece is adorable.

If you had only asked I would have told you not to have spilled boiling water on yourself, it hurts! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## myheart (Apr 8, 2011)

I hope you went to the hospital right away!! Did they give you anything? 

:hug: I hopeit heals soon for you... ***hugs***


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2011)

Dont look if you cant handle. Graphic doesnt show anything that shouldn't be shown.



http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab229/jadeicing3/2011/Burns/


----------



## myheart (Apr 9, 2011)

Ouchie!!! Did they give you anything? Any sort of salve or pain meds? 

:hug: sending tons of hugs to you


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2011)

Pain meds that I am trying to avoid taking because they make me feel like crap. Salve... basic bacitracin. The hospital visit left a TON to be desired. I plan on writing to them.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 9, 2011)

*myheart wrote: *


> Ouchie!!!


:yeahthat:

I hurt just looking at the pictures. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you the scary thing is that its even worse now. My arm and leg are on fire! I caved and took a pill but I lasted most of the day.


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 11, 2011)

Hope you're feeling better soon!!


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 12, 2011)

Burns are the worst! I remember getting some severe 2nd degree burns on my fingers and the pain was unbearable at times. Then later it got nasty and peeled like you wouldn't believe. 

Feel better! :hug2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm getting there.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 12, 2011)

oh my, burns are so dangerous. Did they give you any oral antibiotics? please be very careful of infection and go to the doctor right away if you suspect anything. *very gentle hugs*


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 12, 2011)

They gave me scripts to fill if I notice ANYTHING off. Yesterdays visit said that I am doing fine. Healing.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 13, 2011)

So yesterday I noticed Teresa was off. Check her carefully and slight head-tilt. So meds are started. Most would not notice it but I just know my animals.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, I could tell my Becky just wasn't feeling good. Her tear ducts were cloged. She's feeling much better since the vet flushed them this morning. I'm glad I didn't wait.

There's just something about mother's intuition with the animals. It's normally right too.


----------



## myheart (Apr 13, 2011)

Good catch, Ali!! You're right, it really is good to know yourfur-kid's behaviors. I always feel a bit anxious about getting a new foster. It gets better after a few months when I learn a bit more about them. It only took me a year to learn Callie and what a drama-queen she is when she has a gassy-tummy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 13, 2011)

It's such a slight thing barely visible to the naked(not moms) eye.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2011)

From Dallas' RB thread...



JadeIcing* wrote: *


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## myheart (Apr 18, 2011)

What a lovely scrapbook for Dallas. Such nice memories for you to hold on to. Such a great tribute to your little guy. 

I wish I were that crafty to make something up for Patch and Luna. I guess I'm happy enough with all of the framed pics I have of them in the living-room because I know my scrapbook wouldn't turn out as nice as what you do. Good job...


----------



## Nela (Apr 18, 2011)

How lucky is he who is so loved... What an awesome tribute.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 19, 2011)

OMG - I love the box.

I'm glad you're doing better about Dallas. For some reason - the last two or three weeks I've really been struggling with missing Tiny. I don't think I can do his book....right now I can't even look at his pictures without crying - and I don't know why.

I did so good...for so long.

Anyway - I love the box...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2011)

It seems like I am doing better but truth be told I am not. I am just trying to get through everything one step at a time.


----------



## myheart (Apr 21, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> It seems like I am doing better but truth be told I am not. I am just trying to get through everything one step at a time.




I think we all go through this at times. My Patch and Luna have been gone for how long now...? That's how long I've been faking my smile and happiness. Some days I feel so tore down that I can't move. 

You have to believe that things _do/ will_get better in all areas of your life. 

:hug2: :hug: :feelbetter:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2011)

I hope but this day just gets worse and worse.


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 21, 2011)

:hug2:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm sorry you are having such a rough time ray:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you I don't feel so alone on this forum.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 23, 2011)

After the recapture of the crickets from the April 23rd Great Cricket escape we head off to work for our next adventure!


----------



## myheart (Apr 23, 2011)

Ooooo...!! A whole week of cricket-escape-age!! That must have been a ton o' fun!! :shock:

.... adventure.... :lookaround


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank god it was just a few that escaped. 8) now we head to work to take ad down and scan the new one in.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2011)

..(\(\..â¥../)/) 
..( '.')....('.' )
o(_")").(â(â_)o
Happy Easter!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter to you also.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2011)

My parents did it again. They rescued a bunny from being dumped.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 27, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## myheart (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh Ali, you have to find room for him!!! Is he ever precious!! If we were neighbors, I would be begging you to date him with my girls already....

You have to give him a snuggle for me!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 27, 2011)

I had a great cricket escape as well recently. I have a ventalated creature keeper that I put the crickets in overnight so they can eat calcium enriched food before I give them to the turtles. The cat decided they looked too fun and was able to get the lid off when she knocked it off my desk. We now have a dozen crickets running around our house.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 28, 2011)

Well the bunny died no idea. Well some but in the end just want to let the little guy RIP.

Cop found dead across the street...

http://www.wfsb.com/news/27700220/detail.html


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 29, 2011)

Madison Sage... Thought people would like to know about how big she is.
















Isa;Danica;Jax











Isa;Danica






Danica 






Isa






Jax






-------------------------------


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful lizards! Madison Sage has very cool looking eyes.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you. Madison is just stunning. I can't describe her.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 30, 2011)

So guess who has a foster... He needs work. 8D


----------



## Nela (May 1, 2011)

Love the pics Ali! RIP to the wee little bun. I'm sorry he didn't make it but I am glad he was in a warm home when he passed. The girls are looking awesome. I love Madison! Any news on what happened to the cop? 

And Ali, you can't just leave us hanging!

I want more details on the foster!!!

And pics!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2011)

I am nearly 100% sure of what happened to that bunny. 

Madison is awesome. I hope that I always have viper geckos. 

No word on the cop. 

Foster info is on my facebook for now.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2011)

Chris


----------



## JadeIcing (May 2, 2011)

Cop died of a self inflicted gunshot. He was a 31-year veteran of the Rocky Hill police department.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 2, 2011)

Chris is a silver marten. I think Sable.


----------



## irishbunny (May 2, 2011)

Saw the pictures on facebook, I think he is a stunning looking buuny. He looks pretty big. I have only seen them on my phone so can't really see properly, what breed(s) do you think he might be?


----------



## JadeIcing (May 2, 2011)

http://www.silvermarten.com/breed.html

I need to weigh him but I know he weighs more than Elvis.


----------



## irishbunny (May 2, 2011)

Oh cool, not a breed I've heard much about.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2011)

I don't know much about it either.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 4, 2011)

I have been so busy but to the best of my crappy memory. Madison hatched in May '10 so she is a year this month. I got Jax in May '05 so I have had her 6yrs. In 6days it is a year since I got Isa! On Sunday it was 7years we met in person! Wow time flies. I feel blessed.


----------



## Nela (May 5, 2011)

Yay! Happy errr well Happy Everything to everyone:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 5, 2011)

Lol Ty


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 5, 2011)

How's Apple doing?


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 5, 2011)

Hi Ali, I just want you to know I do visit your blog, Ijust don't post alot.

Your geckos are lovely even though I'm not a lizard type person.(Probably because I never been around them except for thebig ones in Florida :shock

What do they feel like? Do they bite?

Love your scrapbook. It's lovely your very talemted.

Susan:hug::hug2:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 5, 2011)

Apple is great such a little diva.  I need to find someone to make her a "bedroom set". She's a silly little thing. 

Susan I am glad to know you read my blog. The lizards are not for everyone. Rob was not very keen on them but they won him over. Mine have never bitten me but I know that it can happen. They don't have teeth like most animals so it's hard to describe. Most of my lizards are very very mellow.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 5, 2011)

I had an iguanna that I raised from a hatchling and he was super friendly. Unfortunately by the time I started dating my husband, greensleves was 6 feet long. Joshua would walk into the room and greensleves would run up his pant leg and perch on his shoulder. Joshua would then hyperventalate out of fear. He is terrified of reptiles, our turtles are a stretch for him. I ended up giving greensleves to a breeder who was thrilled to have such a tame adult male. It wouldn't have been fair to keep him caged when he wasn't raised that way.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 5, 2011)

What kind of bedroom set does Apple need?:?

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (May 5, 2011)

I almost gave Bo and Jax to my mom but I started to cry. He said if I cared for them we could keep them. I did and than I got sick. He cared for them during that time and bonded with them.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 5, 2011)

SOOOSKA wrote:


> What kind of bedroom set does Apple need?:?
> 
> Susan



She has a basic set up but I want pads that cover the bottom of her pen to help with traction though I need the for Ringo as well. I may be crafty but no room to set an area for sewing. I need to find them new pillows for them to rest on. Hehe there stuff only survives so many washes.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 6, 2011)

So I helped sort food for this group... www.foodshare.org ... They do so much! Was awesome to help them!


----------



## myheart (May 6, 2011)

Good for you!!! How did you ever manage to find the time to donate for such a good cause with all of your critter care?


----------



## JadeIcing (May 6, 2011)

hehe Work! We do a lot of community outreach. Target encourages team members to be proactive. The new HR said if any animal walks or anything come up to let her know.


----------



## myheart (May 7, 2011)

If it's promoted through work to perform community service, then do they put a good note in your file, or have something special for those who volunteer like a little recognition speech?


----------



## JadeIcing (May 7, 2011)

They do recognize us at huddles and we get tshirts. Hehe we are aiming to be in the red magazine (our newsletter).


----------



## myheart (May 7, 2011)

Well that's pretty cool! 

I think if it were through work, I would be more apt to find the time also. I always seem to put the bunners first, but I tend to make thier schedule more difficult so it's hard for me to find the 'non-bunny' time needed for community work.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 9, 2011)

It was my day off and for a good cause. I am also joining our Relay for Life team.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 9, 2011)

Note I posted on Facebook...

Almost half way through the New Year....




Ok so as I said in the first note. We can handle anything. Well I guess we continue to prove that. Five months and so much has happened in such a short time.


We have celebrated special days but also sadly had a few losses. We survived a small kitchen fire. We survived me being burned not because of the fire.  

We have friends and family going through some tough times but we have also seen several blessings. Ado who is a blessing to one of my best friends. Such a cute little man.


My new niece/goddaughter Jennisy! Now that is just awesome. I am now blessed with three amazing beings. I love my babies! Destanie, Jason and now Jennisy have my heart. Destanie has had my heart since the day she graced our lives almost 13 years ago, she may have come when we ourselves were still young but she taught us so much about how strong we can be. I have watched Stephanie become a strong woman and a great Mom. Jason, what can I say about my best little man? Oh my he has me wrapped around his fingers. Jennisy? Wow that little angel has been here five weeks and oh my, she has my heart.

So yes we have had several losses, several horribleaccidents but with so many blessings I will never give up. I can't those three kids make life worth living.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 9, 2011)

So much going on! It's so great you're joining Relay for Life and have the opportunity to get out there and do some community work. It's truly rewarding.

I am so jealous of your lizards! I love them to death, they are so cute and fabulous. I want a Tokay Gecko so bad it's stupid. Someday, I tell you. Someday.

Also, Chris is just handsome and it looks like things out your way are as crazy as ever!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 9, 2011)

Yup we don't do normal here. Tokays are stunning but unless I can get one from specific people I will not get one.


----------



## Boz (May 10, 2011)

Hey Ali! I gotta question for you... or maybe a few... 
It's about Leopard Geckos. 
For some reason I kinda sorta want one! I don't know why. I was like, wow, I want one! Probably not anytime soon though, but doesn't hurt to start learning about them. The other thing is I just don't know if I should or not anyway. And I know you have, 3? I think? And I thought, who better to ask about them then you! I did some looking online but since you have personal experience with them I wanted to ask you.


First off, how are they as pets? 
Difficult to keep?
Friendly?
Are the expensive?

I'm sure I'll think of more questions...


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 10, 2011)

Does anyone do normal? I guess some people attempt it ...

What would one look for in a breeder of Tokays? I'm guessing that's what you mean, a specific breeder.

It will be a while before I can get one, but I know I will someday. I get everything I want eventually (like Michiko, she was only a 6-year wait!). :nasty:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 10, 2011)

*Yurusumaji wrote: *


> Does anyone do normal? I guess some people attempt it ...
> 
> What would one look for in a breeder of Tokays? I'm guessing that's what you mean, a specific breeder.
> 
> It will be a while before I can get one, but I know I will someday. I get everything I want eventually (like Michiko, she was only a 6-year wait!). :nasty:


I know a couple of breeders that I know handle there tokay a lot. They have fairly tame ones.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 10, 2011)

*Boz wrote: *


> Hey Ali! I gotta question for you... or maybe a few...
> It's about Leopard Geckos.
> For some reason I kinda sorta want one! I don't know why. I was like, wow, I want one! Probably not anytime soon though, but doesn't hurt to start learning about them. The other thing is I just don't know if I should or not anyway. And I know you have, 3? I think? And I thought, who better to ask about them then you! I did some looking online but since you have personal experience with them I wanted to ask you.
> 
> ...



As pets? I LOVE them. Adore them.  I feel my girls are awesome.
Difficult to keep? Not really if you research
Friendly? Each is different. Jax is mellow as is Danica. Isa is... Well she is fast. No one but me or my husband are allowed to handle her. 
Are they expensive? To set up they can be if you want to do it right. Once you have them they are fairly cheap to maintain. More so if you just have one or even ALL mine together don't cost me much. They don't destroy there enviroment like other animals so it is a one time expense. 

Awesome forum... www.geckoforums.net I am a member there. Tons of info and tons of awesome people.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 11, 2011)

[align=center]Untitled[/align]


by ~JadeIcing

I glance at a falling leaf a watch as it floats to the ground, a brush of wind against my skin leave me feeling at peace. Standing on my balcony as darkness falls, the rain kissing my skin like a lovers touch washing away the pain and fear.

I sometimes long for a life where so much death, pain, and betrayal has not touched who I am. If that was to happen it would take away the good I have found. It would take away what has created the person I am. I am proud of how even through the worst of times I have stayed true towhat I believe. I am proud of who I am. 

I love how the snow falls covering the ground like a clean slate, letting you start fresh for awhile. Till it clearsand reveals the problems, the pain...that nothing has really changed.You learn from what has happend and you take that next step. You continue to just enjoy the small things, those little moments of peace. Those moments of absolute joy. You treasure those trueto you, those who support you even when they don't agree. Life sets paths in front you, it up to you to choose which to take. Sometimes you take the wrong one, you can't go back but you make the best of what is there. 

Love what you can, enjoy what is there, and see where life takes you. ------------------ 

Farewell

by ~JadeIcing

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. 

Trapped

by ~JadeIcing

Am I happy? Am I content? Or am I pain? Am I praying for a death or am I praying for a savior? A day goes by and I am content till those little voices get higher and higher trying to be heard. I scream inside, no one hears! The voices are getting louder and louder. My body screams for them to stop! Oh please just stop. No more! I can't take anymore! My mind feels the pressure. I start to think why I can't anyone except me know me for who I am. The voices are so loud. They won't stop. I scream STOP, STOP, STOP IT! My body starts to move. I'm running and running. I stop, and look around. I'm still in the someplace. I can't escape. They are still here. I hear screams. They come from me. 

Dreaming

by ~JadeIcing

Dreaming is all some people do. I dream, but I plan to make my dream a reality. Then I realize. I am a dream. Someone wants to be me; But doesn't have the energy or confidence. Now what am I? Am I a dream or am I an illusion? Am I what's to come or what was? Now I am confused. I want to be real, but is it possible? I want too be real I shout but since I am not real no one hears me, or the pain in my voice. I am alone.


Untitled 2

by ~JadeIcing

Wandering lost trying to find a place of peace. A place of solitude. A place to call home. Lost and afraid. Alone and confused. Drawn into an unfamiliar picture. Silent yet weeping. Blind to faith. Blind to hope.Blind to joy. Blind to all that is good. Binded to a world of pain and misery. Barely alive. Losing grip with reality. Falling into an endless sleep.

wrk in progress

by ~JadeIcing

She walks through darkness with the grace of a dancer. Born on the brightest day. She died on the darkest night, only to rise again. The voice of an angel yet she will never walk in heaven. Fierce as a lioness guarding her young. Although look into her eyes and you shall succumb to her every whim.

[align=center]by ~JadeIcing

She walks through darkness with the grace of a dancer. Born on the brightest day. She died on the darkest night, only to rise again. The voice of an angel yet she will never walk in heaven. Fierce as a lioness guarding her young. Although look into her eyes and you shall succumb to her every whim.
[/align]




[align=center]Love and Loss[/align]

Hold tight those you love. 


You never know when you could lose them. 

Cherish every moment like it is the last.

You never when those moments will end.

Hold tight to the memories you have created.

You never know when you will need them.

By

Alicia P.



[align=center]------[/align]

I am me and I am proud. I can be fun. I can be short tempered. I tend to say what I think and others be darned. I flirt and don't care what others think. 
I am me and I am shy. I can pretend to be out there. I tend to put on a show and eventually let people see all of me. If they don't it's because I just don't feel it is the right thing for me. I can be a clown. 
I am me and I am a control freak. I have to be in control. I don't like things changing from what I have planned. I bounce back and run with it. I plan things down to the smallest detail. 
I am me and I am selfconcious. I know that I am not ugly but I don't think I am that great to look at. I know that certain things about me are very attractive. Then there are others that just eww. I am a plain girl. 
I am me and I am a dare devil. I love to push my limits. If it scares me I have to do it. I don't think of getting hurt. I just love the thrill.

By Alicia P



[align=center]----------[/align]

The Evolution of Who I am 

An Only Child Wanting 

A Sibling A Big Sister

To A Miracle Little Brother 

A Scared Girl In A Loud House 

A Child Sent To Live With Grandma

A Child Of Divorce 

A Child Of A Blended Family

A Big Sister To New Brothers and Sisters

A Young Lady Who Almost Lost Her Life 

A Young Lady On The Verge of Womanhood 

A Young Woman With Strong Beliefs

A Young Woman Unsure Of Her Future

A Young Woman Who Witnessed A Murder 

A Young Woman Determained To Move Forward 

A Woman Becoming A Wife 

A Woman Who Found A Passion 

A Woman On A Mission

Only The Future Can Reveal The Next Evolution Of Who I Am 

By:

Alicia P.

??

??


----------



## JadeIcing (May 15, 2011)

Hello


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 15, 2011)

Hi Ali!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 15, 2011)

Woohoo! Response! I am bored.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 15, 2011)

Aww.

Did you have a nice weekend?


----------



## JadeIcing (May 15, 2011)

Busy worked all weekend.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 15, 2011)

Go take a relaxing bath or something. You're not bored, you're just not accustomed to having time to yourself. Go unwind!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 15, 2011)

Took a long shower. I am happy now. Going to scrapbook tomorrow.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 15, 2011)

Woohoo! I know how it is. When I get super busy it can be really hard for me to just stop and relax, so then it translates into boredom.

Scrapbooking sounds so fun. I've never tried it, but I have wanted to for a long time now. I've heard it can get expensive, though.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 16, 2011)

It can but there are ways to do it cheap. I found saving scraps is a great thing. You can use them in so many ways. Look for stores like Target that markdown things after holidays so that you can stock up for the next holiday. Be creative with things around you. Ribbons, buttons, charms etc can be used.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 16, 2011)

Will you finish my wedding album? I have been married almost 12 years now and havn't finished it!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 16, 2011)

Send me the stuff and I will.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 17, 2011)

tired


----------



## myheart (May 17, 2011)

Need vitamins?


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 17, 2011)

Me too. Been a long weekend here. Sounds like you need a nap.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 18, 2011)

I worked Sunday 4am-12:40pm, Tuesday 6am-3:30pm, Thursday 10am-6pm, Friday 9am-3pm, Saturday 10am-6:30pm, Sunday 4am-12:30pm, Off monday, and today 6am-3:48pm. Work the next 3days 8hrs each, spending Friday into Saturday at my brothers watching the baby so they can sleep. That Saturday picking up the other two god kids and will have all three for the day. 12yr old, 2and half year old and a the newborn. Than repeat the work week.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 18, 2011)

Yuck! Hubbs has been doing 12-hour shifts since Saturday night and it's taken its toll on both of us, so I understand where you're coming from. Take a letter from hubby's philosophy, sleep whenever you can! He naps like it's going out of style.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 18, 2011)

LOL Napping is hard for me.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 20, 2011)

So for some odd reasons I agreed to work today.


----------



## myheart (May 20, 2011)

Thought you were spending the day with baby today....


----------



## JadeIcing (May 20, 2011)

Tonight into tomorrow


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 20, 2011)

I was always like that back when I was working. I never turned down the opportunity for more hours, even if it was going to run me ragged.

Enjoy your night!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 21, 2011)

I never understand why when asked if I can work over or come in early the next day I always seem to say yes.

I hope everything else is going ok


----------



## JadeIcing (May 21, 2011)

Thank you. Had an awesome time with the kids. Had all my god kids with me.  

On another note guess they were wrong about today.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 21, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Thank you. Had an awesome time with the kids. Had all my god kids with me.
> 
> On another note guess they were wrong about today.



Thats great you had a good time!

I just read where a retired metro worker in NYC spent $140,000! of his savings for posters in the subway and bus stop advertising. A receptionist for the group said she estimated 80% of the staff didn't believe his prediction. Must have been a slow news week too.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 22, 2011)

At least I don't have to hear about the rapture anymore. What a ridiculous amount of hoopla over something so obviously fake!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 22, 2011)

I heard about that guy. Wish I had made the signs for him.


----------



## myheart (May 23, 2011)

So how did your time with the kids go? Any time left over for you to refresh and revive for your hectic work schedule?


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 23, 2011)

Did you hear about the guy who put all of his pets to sleep because of the Rapture Hoopla? Sooo sad!!! What an idiot, what Vet would even do it? Did he do it himself? I was ao saddened by this.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 23, 2011)

It was good. I recovered today. 

I didn't hear that. Omg how sad.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 23, 2011)

I hope it is not true


----------



## JadeIcing (May 23, 2011)

I hope so as well.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 28, 2011)

Ok so lets see.

Bunnies:

Ringo... Sweet, goofy as always.
Connor... Still proving he is the smartest.
Teresa... We are enjoying her as much as possible. We see her slowing down and just not the same bunny.
Elvis... We worry about how he will do with out her.
Wyatt... Ugh he is a pain in the rear.
Chibi... Is Chibi a sweetheart.
Apple... Is a princess as always.
Gabriel... Is a clown, makes us laugh all the time.
Caspian once known as Chris... Has come around so much. Such an awesome little sweetheart.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 28, 2011)

Your sig needs to be updated. I count 9 bunnies. ^_^

Oh no about Teresa.  I hope she continues to live a long, happy life.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 28, 2011)

Caspian is the foster.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 28, 2011)

You still only have 8 in your sig and 9 on that list. :biggrin:


----------



## myheart (May 28, 2011)

Or maybe a small pic of each bunner with the statement about each....  (mmmm.... Apple pic.... :bunnyheart)


----------



## JadeIcing (May 28, 2011)

LOL Will fix.....


----------



## myheart (May 28, 2011)

:bunny18 <---- Happy Dance for pics!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2011)

*myheart wrote: *


> :bunny18 <---- Happy Dance for pics!!!


:yeahthat:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 29, 2011)

LOL Will have some this week.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 29, 2011)

Untitled

I look at you and my heart swells. So many emotions build inside me. Fear that I responsible for your safety. Fear for your well being. Fear that I am not enough for you. Shock that you belong to me. Shock that I a part of something so perfect. Shock that you are here. The biggest and most important emotion of all love. Love for you. Love that you are here. Love that you are you. Most of all love that you are mine.

Untitled and In Progress

Looking to the future, wondering what comes next. Wondering where life will take me. So many changes taking places every second of the day. The future seems so big, so frightening but I am ready to take it on. Life is a never ending journey. An eternal path of choices, experiences, joys, pain, love and so much more. Winding roads, sharp turns, and even dead ends that won't stop me. Each new experience making me who I am. Shaping me in so many ways. Sometimes I will stumble, I will fall but I won't stay down. I will rise again and I will shine bright. New life, new love, new friends, always something to look forward to. A new day will dawn, and new experiences await.


----------



## myheart (Jun 1, 2011)

How's stuff going?

Nice poetry by the way. I've enjoyed reading them. It takes a lot to allow such emotions to come out of one's heart like that.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 1, 2011)

Well a Tornado touched down on my parents street... So slightly jumpy. So far family is ok. 

Thank you. It is a great stress relief.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 1, 2011)

Glad your family is ok!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 2, 2011)

Ah weren't the tornados crazy? My family is in MA too and they had a tornado in their area as well. Luckily everyone in my family is okay too. So scary!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 2, 2011)

Yea very scary. I am still waiting to hear back from some friends and family.


----------



## myheart (Jun 2, 2011)

ray: Hope all are well.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 2, 2011)

Heard back from more.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 5, 2011)

May be adopting this dog....


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 7, 2011)

Ugh I don't know when the dogs can meet! I am busy the next two weekends! Hmm maybe Thursday! I am anxious to get her here to see if it works out. She has had a really bad life so far. She is tugging on my heart BIG time.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 7, 2011)

She is a really pretty dog


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 7, 2011)

Well that is debatable... I want this to work so bad!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 7, 2011)

She's a cutie! Do you have any idea what kind of dog she is? What's her story? I hope her and Kashi get along! Aww then Kashi will have a new sisfur to play with!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 7, 2011)

Some kind of mix. We don't get the full story but from her behavior and a few other things she was beaten and terrorized. Yea I'm pretty pissed.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 7, 2011)

It breaks my heart to hear of someone mistreating an animal. I think there is a special place in hell for them to burn. It makes me want to save them all eventhough I know I can't.

At least this little one will know love.


----------



## myheart (Jun 7, 2011)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> It breaks my heart to hear of someone mistreating an animal. *I think there is a special place in hell for them to burn.* It makes me want to save them all eventhough I know I can't.
> 
> At least this little one will know love.



A friend of mine would have agreed with you. She knew this guy who used to kick his pit bull puppy. One day he kicked it for the last time... it died. She was so mad at him that she wanted to do everything mean he did to that dog to him. Honestly, I think I would have helped her... 

Needless to say, the guy is in prison for vehicular man-slaughter (or something along that line). He killed a female passenger while he was driving drunk and ran the car off the road.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 7, 2011)

Yea I'm not fond of most people.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 8, 2011)

I share that sentiment. 

When do you decide if you adopt the dog? So exciting! I'd love another dog...but it has to be the right one. We waited like 5 years between deciding to get a dog and finding Kit lol, so it will probably take me awhile before finding another dog too.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 8, 2011)

We have wanted A friend for Kashi, she loves other dogs. Wasn't planning on it yet but this girl cell into our laps. There is no rush because she's at my grandmas. 

So yesterday my middle brother graduated, today my brothers fiancÃ©, than relay Saturday. Than my adopted uncle/son on Tuesday! Non stop busy!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 8, 2011)

Congrats on all the graduations!

Yeah Kit is the same way...he LOVES other dogs. We know for sure that we want to get another dog eventually...just have to wait for the perfect one to find us


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you!

I'm hoping she is the one.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 10, 2011)

So they got along. Now to see how she does with the bunnies.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 11, 2011)

Relay for Life today!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok so why have I not updated... Well life thought kicking me would be fun. 

Jax is not well and honestly we don't know if she will make it. She has a HORRIBLE infection. Could be an abcess(SP?) which we could try to fight with the chance of winning. Or slight chance it is a tumor. Which than we can only make her comfy for a few months or let her go. If it is a tumor, I have to let her go. I can not, will not let her live with that. I am sorry but she is to small to deal with the mass that suddenly sprouted. An infection we can try and beat but not that. So please please pray for her. She is one of my heart animals and honestly I CAN not deal with losing another.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 16, 2011)

:hug2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## myheart (Jun 17, 2011)

Poor Jax... Have you taken her to the vet to find out for sure what you're dealing with? I hope it's something you'll be able to take care of yourself to make her all better. 

ray:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 17, 2011)

I did and well not so great news. Will post more when i go on break.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 17, 2011)

Please keep us updated! I keep thinking about little Jax and wondering how she's doing. I really really hope she can pull through.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 17, 2011)

The swelling on top seems to be going down. The bottom not much. The vet said we won't see much yet. All we are trying to do is tame the infection a little so she can pin point the cause.

She has a massive swelling that came on suddenly. With geckos you don't handle them the way you do other animals. So my normal routine is I handle mostly when feeding. I check them every day for water, which I take a peek at them. They regulate their temp as needed so I see them all over the tank. I believe it was Friday I held her and she was fine. On Monday morning I was home, on the phone with my mom. I looked at Jax and saw she was shedding. I spritzed her and made sure there was water. I always go back later to check them. When I went to see her that night she had shed on her head. I reached down and got her noticing the swelling. Within 30mins I booked a vet visit for the next afternoon. 

There is a LOT of infection so we need to bring it down so the vet can get a better picture. There were some funny looking cells but because there is SOO much infection she can not say for certain.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 21, 2011)

Jax update? I hope she is doing well and making some progress. I can't imagine what you're going through with her. I've been so lucky that so far I've only had a few very minor issues with my leo's.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 21, 2011)

Jax is I don't know. We think the swelling is down but maybe we are to hopefull. Her open eye is no longer clouded. So that's good.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 22, 2011)

Well the swelling is down on Jax! Not all but about half! She is going through a shed which I suspected would happen.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 23, 2011)

We have been thinking the swelling was going down and until yesterday we weren't sure. It has not all but most. The top of her head is down that it looks normal. Her eye is finally showing. She does seem to have her vision back. I am hoping but also keeping in mind that it could still be a tumor.

When I gave her meds yesterday morning Jax was about to shed. Her skin was pale and already lifting off. I was petrified of what could happen to her but I had to go to work. I came home and it was the same, so I broke it open and pulled enough off so she could finish. Hardest part was putting her back in her tank to finish herself. When Rob went back later on to bring her to me, she had pulled it off! She had NOTHING left. With the shed she open the wound on her face which has me a little worried. The vets will be calling me today. I will also be shifting my hours so that I can take her for a recheck on Tuesday.

Honestly other than my poor sweet Harli we have never had any issues with our reptiles. I feel that while Jax is showing signs of improvement I am still keeping in mind that it could still be a tumor. Until they tell for sure I will not get my hopes of to much. I can't, I have to try and hopefully she does pull all the way out of this.



It's funny, she is the only one of my geckos I "pet". You can't really pet a lizard but I take one finger and pet her head. She tolerates it, I know she isn't fond of it but she lets me. Jax is such a calm laid back gecko. You can handle her to your hearts content and she doesn't fight it. So many people are more willing after meeting her to give lizards a chance. She really truly a special creature.









Day 1









Day 1









Day 1























Day 2









Day 4









Day 4









Day 10









Day 10









Day 10


----------



## myheart (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness... Those Day 1 photos are nasty looking!! Poor little Jax! That really looks like it hurt her. Nice to see that what ever they gave her is working. How much longer before she goes back to have it checked again? Or is that what the vet is calling about?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 24, 2011)

She is going to continue the baytril for a bit because it is working we are going go another week and see than.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok so thought I would put some updated pictures. Sadly we lost Quinn but despite that Madison is going strong. 

























































As a side note.... Jax..... Remaining swelling is down by half.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 3, 2011)

Thursday it is a year I lost my girl Montana. Than Friday is 6 years I have had bunnies. Ringo's gotcha day. Saturday would have been my girl Samantha's gotcha. I am going to try and celebrate but don't feel like it much.

I feel like rabbits have brought more tragedy than joy.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jul 4, 2011)

Aw I'm sorry. I feel the same way sometimes. I love my bunnies...but out of all the different types of pets I've owned I'd say that rabbits have brought me the most grief. Makes me wonder sometimes if they are really the right pet for me.

The summer is a hard time for me too - Zeus' gotcha day was in June and he passed away in the beginning of August. I try not to think about it, but that never really works. 

All we can really do is enjoy the rabbits in our life right now, and appreciate every day we have with them.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am so sorry you feel that way Ali. 

Itoo have had more pet issues with the rabbits then I have with any of my Dogs. I guess what keeps me staying with rabbits, is they have such different personalities, cause different mischief then other animals and show their displeasure with thumps and giving of the bunny butt. 

To me they are a very noble creature and to earn their trust is such a accomplishment.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2011)

I was telling Peg I have found the most joy in rabbits with my fosters. Helping them, earning the trust (for most of my fosters I am there last chance before...) finding them homes and just helping them.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Jul 7, 2011)

Haven't been on in a while but I hope Jax continues to improve. Reptiles can bounce back amazingly well from infection.

One thing possibly worth checking: my leopard gecko Asha had five major accesses in her face when I adopted her, looked like Jax and worse - the vet couldn't even tell that she had one eye because it was so pushed out of the way by the swelling and infection. Anyways, one thing we discovered was that she had a small hole in the roof of her mouth that went straight up into her eye socked, which was either caused by the infection or the cause OF the infection. I asked around with different vets, and one of my friends finally came up with this:



> Vitamine A deficiency!! Okay, so I called Dr. Harris and read your post to her RW and this is what she had to say. She's be treating leos for 20 years now and there was the mealie shortage last year. After the mealies came back on the market she started seeing a TON of leos coming in with all kinds of problems. Eye issues, eyes lesions, abscesses, and the abscesses would just come back again and again. She saw A LOT of geckos with abscesses exactly like your describing related to the oral commissure getting impacted with old skin. Finally she found out recently the geckos are deficient in vitimine A and it seems like the mealies on the market now are deficient in it as well.



The part to be emphasized is that Vitamin A deficiency may be related to mouth/head abscesses in geckos, and even though mine was on a varied diet, upping her A intake definitely DID wind up helping. You can get vitamin A supplements in many forms and really only need a tiny amount; I *think* I have a formulary with vitamin doses for reptiles somewhere if you don't mind waiting a bit.

Good luck with her.

ETA: Ok, I found my formulary faster than I expected. Assuming you don't want to do injections, you are looking at 0.3ml/kg for the first dose, then 0.06ml/kg weekly for the next month. I also found an interesting footnote in my formulary that stated that 100mg/kg Vit C orally daily can help with stomatitis. I don't know if your gecko has this, but Asha did in conjunction with her abscesses.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweet! I will call the bet and discuss this. I have been feeding mostly mealworms over the last few months, with superworms.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 7, 2011)

Is the Vit A something I would have to go to the vet or can I get it myself?


----------



## RandomWiktor (Jul 7, 2011)

I was able to get mine at a livestock supply store (tractor supply co). I prefer to get most vitamins in a form intended for livestock, because it lists the mg/mL and is in a nice sterile bottle. You could probably find something at a health food store as well but I always worry about the additives that tend to have for humans to make such things more palatable/easy to swallow. If you absolutely can't find it at all, you could try gutloading all feeders with A-rich foods. Best of luck!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome I should be able to find it at TSC. I will see if I can find it. Ty.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 14, 2011)

Gabriel says hi!


----------



## myheart (Jul 14, 2011)

:wave: Hi Gabriel!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 16, 2011)

In the car! Camping!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 18, 2011)

Yay look at Gabey! What a handsome guy. What color is he?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 19, 2011)

It is hard to say some spots look castor others...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 19, 2011)

It's interesting, the spots on his face look lighter while the ones on his back seem almost black! I wonder what color Maximus is.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 19, 2011)

if you find out let me know


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 19, 2011)

Why are bunny colors so complex? I know it's genetics, but wow it can be hard figuring out what color a rabbit is. Can cute be a color? I say Maximus is extremely cute!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 19, 2011)

Interesting how from one breed to the next colors can change.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 19, 2011)

Ha, it occurred to me that some of Gabriel's spots are the same color as the carpet he's sitting on. It looks like he's a little chameleon taking on the color of the background!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol he's a sneak.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 24, 2011)

Well almost everyone is doing good. Will be making calls because more than likely we will have to put Teresa to sleep. Things just continue to go down hill. Please don't ask whats up or if there is anything we can do. What could be done has been.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 26, 2011)

ray:for you and your family


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you. It's close not like it has to be tomorrow just soon.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 26, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Well almost everyone is doing good. Will be making calls because more than likely we will have to put Teresa to sleep. Things just continue to go down hill. Please don't ask whats up or if there is anything we can do. What could be done has been.


I know that if there is anyone on the forum who knows all the various tricks, etc. to work with a sick rabbit - its you. You've been here almost forever....

I also know that you know Teresa better than any of us - you see her on a daily basis and you know how she's acting.

We can trust you to do what's best for her - even if it breaks your heart.

In the meantime...ray: for you and her!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 27, 2011)

Aw I'm so sorry to hear about Teresa  She's such a cute girl. I trust you to know what's best for your bunny! One of the worst things is having made a decision like that and then having people question you- as if you don't have your pet's best interests at heart and haven't already tried everything possible!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you both. Peg I know I have your support. Shiloh it means a lot that you support me.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 29, 2011)

Alicia, I read this shortly after you posted but for some reason didn't write anything at the time. Of course you have my support. How is Teresa doing?

So far I love having 6 bunnies but the more you have, the more it opens you up to bunny illnesses, deaths and bad things huh  Wish everybun could just be healthy!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2011)

She is ok. Having a good couple of days. Seriously she seems to do better on her own.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm glad to hear Teresa is okay! Is she in good enough shape to have pictures taken of her to share? I haven't seen a picture of her in a while and she's such a cute girl.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2011)

So today is Kashi's Birthday and Elvis' birthday. She turns 6 and Elvis 5.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 1, 2011)

What a great day for birthdays, huh?! As you saw in my other thread, today Phoebsie turns 3 and it's my first wedding anniversary too! It is a great day indeed  Happy Birthday to Kashi and Elvis! What will they do to celebrate?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2011)

Well I am going to the beach till 4pm than come home and celebrate. Elvis will get out time all afternoon. Kashi went out yesterday we were thinking of her choosing a toy like every year. Instead we bought a toy and dinner for shelter animals. Two for dogs and one for a cat. We thought it would be a nice way to celebrate.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2011)

AWESOME TIME! OMG AWESOME!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 4, 2011)

What happened?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2011)

Camping trip


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2011)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> What happened?


The beach helped me focus on all the things I needed to do.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2011)

Kashi's Bday Trip






She bought those with cans of foods for shelter animals instead of getting a new toy for herself.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2011)

Beach and Store....

























































































----


----------



## myheart (Aug 4, 2011)

What a beautiful day for beach-time fun!!! I think I should have been invited along...  :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2011)

You always have an invitation.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 8, 2011)

Teresa goes up and down so much! I am so confused.


----------



## myheart (Aug 9, 2011)

Maybe you could try asking Randy what his thoughts are about what's going on with her. onder:


----------



## Nela (Aug 9, 2011)

She just likes getting your attention I'm teasing but I do hope she gets better and that you figure it out. It must be nerve-wracking for sure!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 9, 2011)

*myheart wrote: *


> Maybe you could try asking Randy what his thoughts are about what's going on with her. onder:


I admit Randy has some knowledge but we tend to differ a lot on somethings. We have done as much as we can for her. She is honestly just old and it's showing.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 9, 2011)

Kissies for sweet little Teresa! Don't want to lose Pebbles and Teresa, the twinsie buns, in such a short period of time


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you. Today is a good day. She nipped me when I went to move her food dish.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL buns really have a strict sense of right and wrong. The dish belonged where it was! 

Last night I was petting Becky when a text came in on my phone. I turned away for a second to read it, she nipped my arm because I wasn't paying attention to her when she was not done being adored! Oh the nerve of some slaves!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh yea! The things we have to do for them.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 25, 2011)

Look at this cute little one!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 25, 2011)

Now to update bunnies are doing well. Teresa seems to be doing better alone. Geckos are awesome Madison is just wow! Kashi... wait where is she.... ah she is sleeping. I am ok. Getting closer to our trip.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 12, 2011)

Apple had an early birthday shoot.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 21, 2011)

So much going on. I know that until after my trip won't be able to update much but everyone is good.


----------



## myheart (Sep 21, 2011)

arty0002:inkbouce:*Happy (Early) Birthday Apple!!!* :weee:inkelepht:

Such a wonderful photo shoot. Love-love-love the tongue pic and the dbf! Such a photogenic girl we have. Smooches and head-rubs to the Birthday-girl!! :big kiss:

Hope you have safe travels Ali! Be safe and have fun!! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you. It was a really early shoot but I have a LOT going on and I need to make sure everyone has their pictures taken in time. 

I do to.

Minor note not sure who remembers my AFT gecko Harley. Well I rushed into getting one right after Dallas died. Now I am actually getting one as a gift for my birthday from the original breeder I went to. I am giddy, and have confidence in this breeder, she is the one we got Danica from.

Than the other news... A "friend" of a friend lost her home and has to rehome most of her animals. After a lot of run around it is coming to me. It hasn't been housed right or fed right. I didn't plan on this one, didn't want this one but knowing how she is caring for it I knew that she would give people the wrong info. I had to make sure this little one is ok.

I don't plan on adding more rabbits, we want our numbers to go way down. My allergies are making it hard for me to even be home. I am going to make it clear tomorrow that I have to stop with fosters until the numbers go way down.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 25, 2011)

No idea sex or morph. Not the best shots these were taken fast before I put he/she in to the tank.

Calling s/he Harper Emery.


----------



## myheart (Sep 25, 2011)

What a little cutie! :big kiss: Is she the one from the breeder, or the one from your friend of a friend? She must be a little baby yet. Her skin looks baby-soft.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 25, 2011)

From the "friend". S/he is 4-5 years old.


----------



## myheart (Sep 26, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> From the "friend". S/he is 4-5 years old.


Wow! 4-5 years old! She seems so tiny to be that old. I hope you'll be able to make her life/health better. Good for you taking this little one in her time of need.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't know what to think any more.


----------



## myheart (Sep 26, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I don't know what to think any more.


... that you are a good, kind, thoughtful, caring person who needs a hug for all you do. :hug2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you means a lot. I am having a rough time and seems like all my friends have been to busy to notice, I'm drowning.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 26, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Thank you means a lot. I am having a rough time and seems like all my friends have been to busy to notice, I'm drowning.


:hugsquish::hug2::hug2::hug2:

Sorry - misplaced my phone (with the ringer off) for a couple of days....I understand how you feel though.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2011)

Was not directed at you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 28, 2011)

RIP Rocky Balboa.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2011)

As my luck continues... oral surgery yesterday. 8O


----------



## MagPie (Oct 5, 2011)

OOooh neat gecko. I have two at home, one of which is sort of similar to that little guy. Hmmmm I'm kind of leaning towards male, based on the shape of the head. But yeah you probably know how to tell


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 6, 2011)

Yup male. Found that out pretty fast. Should get my AFT monday before I go.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 6, 2011)

Part One

Right now I am grieving on so many scales. I feel like I am wrapped up in it. How do I get out?

Part of me feels bad because I feel like I should be grieving for Sam and while I miss her the grief isn't for her. It is for my boys, and knowing that I will lose Brit.
I got my boys in large part because of my friend Amy. She got Merlin and Mace, they belonged to her but oh my god I fell in love. I had always wanted a guinea pig but seeing Merlin my heart sang and I wanted guinea pigs so bad. When the chance came up for my first two boys Skunk Boy and Peanut Butter Cup (nicknames) I jumped it just had to work.

Than I lost Sam just before they were to get here. Oh god did I hurt but I just kept making plans for my boys. They got me through even when I just wanted to curl up and die. I named them to honor Sam. Samuel Elijah and Logan Jake.

Some how things came about and Amy had to rehome her two boys. I won't go into details but it was such a rough time and lots of things happened but I got my boys. I got my Merlin that had stolen my heart before I met him. He had a lot of issues and I knew he was my miracle piggy. He was my little man. So special so unique. Don't get me wrong I loved all four of my boys but Merlin was my baby.

The first year since I lost Sam came but I made it through planning for the boys gotcha day. I had them to feel joy for and some how Apple made her way to us and helped us celebrate.

I fought so hard to get Merlin to make it that I was in shock when Mace got sick and in less than 24hrs I lost him. How could that happen he was the hulk of guinea pig world. I lost my big boy, my husband lost his friend. He didn't make it a year but he made into our hearts and will never leave there.

The second year came and I made a project in Sams memory that helped me heal. I did so much better than most thought.

The first anniversary of Maces death was hard but I was bound and determined that I would celebrate the joys of having the rest of my crew here with us alive and healthy. 

I celebrated Apples birthday, I made plans to celebrate Connors bday and Dallas's gotcha that Monday afternoon. I woke up that morning and Elijah was gone. I doubled over in pain. How? Why? No time to grieve because we could see we were losing Logan. His heart was broken and he took his last breath in my arms as I cried no over and over. Within hours I could tell that Merlin was having another round of his problems. I fought so hard to keep him alive. To keep him with us but no he to left us just a few days after his second gotcha. In one week I lost the all my guinea pigs. 

It hurt to lose them because there was so much wrapped up in them. I thank God that when I had the chance to meet Amy I brought Merlin to see her because some how I knew that if I didn't she wouldn't get the chance to see him again.

Now it should be three years of them being with us but that didn't happen so instead of grieving for Sam I grieve because even though my boys should be with me they are not.

Now as the days draw closer to a day that should bring so much joy I am grieving for a loss yet to come. Yes Brit is here and I have told myself for months that every day is a gift. She is past the life expectancy for her breed by several years. Yes I have the knowledge that our time is numbered but some how that feels harder. I know that it may be the last time she curls up in my lap and rubs her face into me. It may be the last time I call her BritBrit and she nuzzles my face. She has been such an amazing dog. For 15 years she blessed our family. She lived through a lot of painful losses. Lady, Sandy, Cocomo, Princess, and she also joined us because of a loss, my sweet innocent Molly Marie. Brit has lived with us through losses of so many dogs and now we are losing her. How can we let her go? Yes we will do right by her even when it breaks all of our hearts.

So I cry, and I grieve. I have said so many times to so many people yes this is painful, yes yet again my heart breaks but in the end the joy that each one of my animals brings me is 10x worth the pain that the losses bring.

So love and value the animals in our life because while we may have long to live they only bless our lives for a short time.

Part 2

OK so I wrote this on May 27 2010. A day or so later Brit died. She went on her own and very quikly. The following month a bunny I loved but didn't belong to me passed away. The month after that Montana got sick and while we tried to save her she left us as well. Somehow the grief while strong there was a peace. She left the way she entered our life on her own terms. A down word spiral seemed to be taking hold of my life, of my heart. August came and no losses part of me thought finally some peace. 

Than came September so much to celebrate my moms birthday the 28th, my husbands on the 30th and October 1 would be my birthday and anniversary. On September 27th my world came crashing down. My sweet, goofy bunny Dallas Jinx Jones died. Suddenly and unexpected. We tried to celebrate our birthdays and anniversary but of course it was hard. 

We went to a reptile expo October 2nd and ended up with a little aft that we called Harlequin Jinx. A little over two weeks of having her and she started showing issues. I was so scared that she wouldn't make it. She went up and down but seemed to be getting better.

November comes and I kept praying things would change. Than my grandmother's dog Lyndsay, my dogs sister got sick and died on Nov 6th. It was a shock to us all. 

Harli started to to take a turn for the worse once again. She never got better and than on Dec 14th she was gone. 

Wow what a year right? It has to get better right? Tell me it gets better? Yea right.

On January 15th my little viper gecko Quinn Mallory died. Than on February 14th my moms bunny Levi Gene died as I have said before my pets aren't just mine. My moms aren't just hers. 

We added more and have plans to add more. Some how during this time we thought our losses had ended for awhile but on September 28th we lost Rocky. My mothers first bunny and my first foster. 

So once again I end with this... So I cry, and I grieve. I have said so many times to so many people yes this is painful, yes yet again my heart breaks but in the end the joy that each one of my animals brings me is 10x worth the pain that the losses bring.

So love and value the animals in our life because while we may have long to live they only bless our lives for a short time.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow so lots of fun and maybe a little to much family.

Harper Emery who surprise surprise is staying.







My LAST addition for a LONG time...

Kendal Avery my african fat tailed gecko.





---

On a side note. I can't foster. Allergies are getting really really bad. I can barely groom the rabbits. Can't clean cages. Can barely be in my apartment. I can handle it if there is a lot less rabbits. (It is the fur and the hay.) So as our numbers go down we won't be adding. We at some point want to have a pair and a foster. Or maybe just a foster. 

Teresa is well hard to explain. We are at peace but we are giving her till Feb. If no change at that point. We will be making an appt to have her PTS. PLEASE PLEASE no questions. No suggestions. We have done what could be done. We have spoken to SEVERAL people who really know her and they all agree.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 27, 2011)

WTH Just posting but found a friend was murdered, 13 shots to the back. He was like a brother.


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 28, 2011)

I just want to give you a big hug right now Ali. *HUG* I'm really sorry about all this stuff going on... It's a rough time. If you want to you can PM me or message me on FB...


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you may take you up on that.


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 28, 2011)

I mean it, Ali. Whatever you need. I remember times in the past when you listened and helped me out.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2011)

*hugs* Thank you


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 28, 2011)

Omigod...Ali, I'm sending hugs your way...and prayers...:hearts:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok so no power since Saturday 3:30pm


----------



## myheart (Nov 1, 2011)

Seriously?!!!:shock: How are you keeping the lizard guys warm?!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2011)

I have pictures... I cant wait to write it up. Temp has been dropping to 55 (that I actually dare move to check.). Bunnies as we know handle cold better.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 2, 2011)

When our heater went out at the tail end of last winter, we put a heating pad on the outside of Phoenix's cage (with the cord out of his reach) and piled fleece blankets on his cage. Figured the bunnies were okay and Arthur and Poppet (bird parents) could snuggle together.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2011)

So yea laptop fan died... Umm yea... Phone is my only link Online.


----------

